# Spalting Sycamore - Need Advice



## EricJS (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a sycamore tree out back that appeared to have lost all its leaves in the middle of last summer. My wife just reminded me cut it down, but I would like to salvage what I can.

The first 6-7' of the trunk is about 15" diameter. I'd rather not drag it to a sawmill because there won't be enough lumber to bother. I have a chainsaw and an 18" Laguna bandsaw and would love to cut up some small pieces for turning, etc.

What's the best way to spalt this stuff? Obviously I want to do this in small chunks/slabs. Please give me all your best suggestions!

Thank you.
Eric


----------



## arkie (Mar 8, 2012)

It's easiest to spalt wood when it still has sap in it. There is a good chance it spalted as it died still standing. Sycamore spalted very readily when I lived in Arkansas. If it hasn't spalted, I suggest you try to get some nice lacy QS pieces of it and use that.



EricJS said:


> I have a sycamore tree out back that appeared to have lost all its leaves in the middle of last summer. My wife just reminded me cut it down, but I would like to salvage what I can.
> 
> The first 6-7' of the trunk is about 15" diameter. I'd rather not drag it to a sawmill because there won't be enough lumber to bother. I have a chainsaw and an 18" Laguna bandsaw and would love to cut up some small pieces for turning, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## JMC (Mar 8, 2012)

Hmmm sounds like we need to make a date.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 8, 2012)

As Arkie said, it's got to have moisture in it in order to spalt. Warmer weather helps as well since the fungi are more active when things heat up. I'd leave it in short log form with one end on the ground and the other sealed and covered with a tarp.

There's a woman named Seri Robinson that has written a lot of stuff on spalting… You might try looking her up on the 'net.


----------



## EricJS (Mar 8, 2012)

JMC said:


> Hmmm sounds like we need to make a date.



I'll tackle this one - it's just my size. :i_am_so_happy: I may luck into some large cherry logs; if so I'll give you a holler.


Eric


----------



## EricJS (Mar 9, 2012)

DKMD said:


> As Arkie said, it's got to have moisture in it in order to spalt. Warmer weather helps as well since the fungi are more active when things heat up. I'd leave it in short log form with one end on the ground and the other sealed and covered with a tarp.
> 
> There's a woman named Seri Robinson that has written a lot of stuff on spalting… You might try looking her up on the 'net.



Thank you, David. I looked at some of her information - I'd like to get into one of her classes. You get to take home some free mold.

Keep the ideas coming!


----------

